# Access Groß-/Kleinschreibung



## Mecronomecon (13. Oktober 2004)

hi,

ich will eine aktualisierungsabfrage bauen, die mir vorhande vor- nach- und straßennamen in der hinsicht ändert, dass immer der erste buchstabe eines wortes groß, und der rest klein geschrieben ist... mit einer "richtigen" datenbank und "normalem" SQL würde das mit der funktion INITCAP gehen... aber wie ist das bei Access..? welche funktion muss ich da verwenden..?

hoffenltich weiß das einer von euch... schon mal danke im vorraus...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Wie wärs denn damit?


```
UPDATE tblStreet SET strasse =UCase(Left(strasse,1)) & Right(strasse,Len(strasse)-1);
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Mecronomecon (14. Oktober 2004)

im großen und ganzen klappts schon mal... gibt nur dann ein problem, wenn ich strassennamen wie z. b. Am Dornbusch (wird zu Am dornbusch) oder Münchener Str. (wird zu Münchener str.) habe... also nochmal die selbe frage mit bitte um ne lösung..

In Excel ist der Befehl der das macht was ich bräuchte GROSS2[textfeld] ... nur dummerweise heißt der in access nicht so und ich find auch nix was dem entspricht...


----------



## Filone (15. Oktober 2004)

Mit dem Hinweis von Thomas kannst Du Dir das selber zusammenbauen. Dann untersuchst Du eben Deinen String auf ein Leerzeichen und, wenn vorhanden, setzt das Zeichen danach auch auf UCase.

So einfach funktioniert die Welt.


----------

